# Anti-TPO Antibodies with normal Thyroid hormones! HELP!!!



## ipad135 (Aug 31, 2012)

I recently discovered that I have Anti-TPO antibodies in my body. (I have 60, the normal range is 0-30) All of my thyroid hormones are normal, though!

My endo. prescribed me Synthroid 25 mcg for my hypothyroid like symptoms (Headaches, lightheadedness, fatigue, dry skin, eyes, mouth, hair, lethargy, etc.)

Will Synthroid help me? My symptoms slowly began about 3.5 years ago. They have been progressively getting worse.

BTW, I am a 15 year old male, if that helps!

TSH: 1.61 (0.50-2.50) 
Free T4: 1.22 (0.89-1.76) 
Free T3: 3.7 (2.3-5.0) 
Total T3: 1.13 (0.60-1.81)

Anti-TPO AB 57.5 (0.0-28.0)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ipad135 said:


> I recently discovered that I have Anti-TPO antibodies in my body. (I have 60, the normal range is 0-30) All of my thyroid hormones are normal, though!
> 
> My endo. prescribed me Synthroid 25 mcg for my hypothyroid like symptoms (Headaches, lightheadedness, fatigue, dry skin, eyes, mouth, hair, lethargy, etc.)
> 
> ...


I do think you are a candidate for thyroxine replacement. Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES @ about 75% of the ranges given by your lab for the FT3 and FT4.

Mid-range of your FT4 is 1.32 so that is too low and mid-range for the FT3 s 3.6 so IMHO, I think that is too low. FT3 is your active hormone which gives you the energy you require to get through each for all your normal activities. I suspect you are tired a lot.

Also, don't let the doc stick you in a bad place with low dose of Synthroid. You should get labs every 8 weeks for adjustment either up or down of your Synthroid as indicated by your labs and how you present clinically.

You should not have any TPO Ab. Having it is "suggestive" of many things, not just thyroid.

Here is info.

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

How long have you been on the low dose of Synthroid? How do you feel; any better?


----------



## ipad135 (Aug 31, 2012)

Andros said:


> I do think you are a candidate for thyroxine replacement. Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES @ about 75% of the ranges given by your lab for the FT3 and FT4.
> 
> Mid-range of your FT4 is 1.32 so that is too low and mid-range for the FT3 s 3.6 so IMHO, I think that is too low. FT3 is your active hormone which gives you the energy you require to get through each for all your normal activities. I suspect you are tired a lot.
> 
> ...


I took my first dose (25 mcg) yesterday morning, and my second dose this morning. I do not feel better yet. Is this normal? When will I feel better?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ipad135 said:


> I took my first dose (25 mcg) yesterday morning, and my second dose this morning. I do not feel better yet. Is this normal? When will I feel better?


It actually takes about 8 weeks for the Synthroid to build up and that is why labs are scheduled every 8 weeks.

You may start to feel better at about week 6 though; I hope you do.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You definitely have to give Synthroid a few weeks to get in your system to where you can feel a difference. It's not like an antibiotic or Tylenol where you notice a difference right away. You will slowly start to feel better over the next few weeks.

Are you scheduled to see your doctor again in about 8 weeks to see if it's helped or if you need to get on a higher dose?


----------



## ipad135 (Aug 31, 2012)

jenny v said:


> You definitely have to give Synthroid a few weeks to get in your system to where you can feel a difference. It's not like an antibiotic or Tylenol where you notice a difference right away. You will slowly start to feel better over the next few weeks.
> 
> Are you scheduled to see your doctor again in about 8 weeks to see if it's helped or if you need to get on a higher dose?


I am scheduled to see my endo. again in about 4-5 weeks. I am really anxious because school starts on Thursday, and I would really like to feel better by then. Will I see any improvement by Wednesday/Thursday?

Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I hate to say no, you probably won't feel much better by then, but you usually don't start feeling better for at least 4-5 weeks on Synthroid. But you're young, so it may work faster for you than others. You definitely have to have patience, but you will feel better eventually--you'll probably wake up one morning in a few weeks and realize you feel totally normal again. Synthroid is a gradual process, it doesn't work overnight, unfortunately. Hang in there!

One other thing I would ask you, did they tell you how to take Synthroid? You need to take it on an empty stomach at least one hour before you eat anything and don't take it with any kind of vitamins or calcium or iron. Your body absorbs the Synthroid better when you do this and that will help it get into your system.


----------



## ipad135 (Aug 31, 2012)

jenny v said:


> I hate to say no, you probably won't feel much better by then, but you usually don't start feeling better for at least 4-5 weeks on Synthroid. But you're young, so it may work faster for you than others. You definitely have to have patience, but you will feel better eventually--you'll probably wake up one morning in a few weeks and realize you feel totally normal again. Synthroid is a gradual process, it doesn't work overnight, unfortunately. Hang in there!
> 
> One other thing I would ask you, did they tell you how to take Synthroid? You need to take it on an empty stomach at least one hour before you eat anything and don't take it with any kind of vitamins or calcium or iron. Your body absorbs the Synthroid better when you do this and that will help it get into your system.


Yes, I have been taking Synthroid 1 hour before breakfast. Is there any reason why Synthroid takes so long to work? If the hormones get absorbed so quickly, shouldn't they be used and relieve deficiency symptoms?

Thanks!


----------

